# General > Biodiversity >  BBCT Wildflower seed collecting event

## Birdie Wife

The Bumblebee Conservation Trust and Highland Council Ranger Service are holding a free training workshop on 31st August at the Seadrift Centre, Dunnet, for anyone interested in learning how to collect, store and propagate wildflower seed to help our rare Great yellow bumblebees, as well as other pollinators. 

Places are limited so do book in advance to guarantee a space.

For more information and to book a place please contact admin@bumblebeeconservation.org or telephone 01786 467820.

----------

